# Rolling in Poops



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL so my horse has the tendency to roll in his poop, no matter where it is - call it the field, his stall, you name it, he finds and rolls. He’s a weird ******, that one. And I’m talking almost every day, as soon as he gets to the field. Perhaps call me overprotective, but we had the vet out in case this was some weird new thing going around - thankfully free of charge - and he was fine.

He just really likes to roll in manure.

Any advice on quick clean-up before we go riding, or even after? It’s a bit too cold right now to give him a a showering down with the hose. It’s freezing day, night, and afternoon now that it is so close to December. Usually if he sweats, I rub him down with old towels my barn owner provides - clean towels, but can’t really be any use in the household anymore.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse is pretty good at staying clean at home, but forgets to be tidy when he's at a show, poops in the middle of his stall, and sleeps in it :lol:

Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover is decent. It works best if you really stay on top of those spots regularly and don't let them get too set. Not as good as a bath, but sometimes it's just too cold for one!


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, I will definitely try that out!  And yes, I know about the poop - it drives me absolutely bonkers! No one knows why he does it, and don’t get me wrong: I don’t mind riding bareback if he’s got poop on him, but I would PREFER not to! LOL He gets it all over his legs, and of course I clean his feet before and after we go riding, and don’t mind if he has manure or whatever and I get it on my hands...easy, just clean it right? Not with this guy. I have to tie him up away from poop that may not have been cleaned in the barn yet, because he’ll try to roll, even on the lead rope! I sometimes think he deliberately looks me in the eye and says TRY TO STOP ME when he knows I’m watching. He’s about sixteen and just absolutely hilarious.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Is it the one in your avatar? Light colored or grey?
If so, no wonder
My very first grey would find the one poop in a 50 acre pasture to roll in it. Same when coming back in, clean bedding, she had to poop first to "properly" roll........
I used ShoSheen regularly, it made it easy to just brush it out.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Is it the one in your avatar? Light colored or grey?
> If so, no wonder
> My very first grey would find the one poop in a 50 acre pasture to roll in it. Same when coming back in, clean bedding, she had to poop first to "properly" roll........
> I used ShoSheen regularly, it made it easy to just brush it out.


DesertHorseWoman just told me she would love to come and be your personal poop picker-upper for free, so your horse will stay nice and clean:rofl:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love ShowSheen. Really helps keep the hair slick and keeps things from sticking to it as bad!

Otherwise, just good ol' elbow grease when it's too cold to bathe. My previous horse Beau always had a knack for finding mud, when the pasture was totally dry ..... I think a few times he had to literally pee in the dirt and then roll in it, in order to find mud!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> DesertHorseWoman just told me she would love to come and be your personal poop picker-upper for free, so your horse will stay nice and clean:rofl:


In your dreams!!!! 
Busy as it is, I got me another grey;-)

Consider yourself raspberry-d


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

He’s light-colored, a palomino but turning white-ish this winter  

Ahh!! deserthorsewman FEEL FREE :thumbsup: I will welcome you wholeheartedly. If I include warm water and food, will you re-consider? :rofl:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You would have to figure that out with hubby.......I have my doubts
Besides, I would want a deal....you come here afterwards, clean up after my super-messy mare and help freeing this former dairy from cow poop..........;-)


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah, this may call for some re-thinking :lol:

But on that note, I don’t even mind shoveling poop. Everyone else in my barn dreads it, but I never mind it, nor re-filling the water buckets and feeding time. I think it’s because I didn’t grow up with horses, like on a farm since I was a baby or whatever, so when I discovered them I went absolutely nuts and the bug never went away. Even the tedious chores never wore down on my excitement :shock:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Same here
In fact, I really like getting and keeping everything nice and clean. If you do it regularly it's only a few minutes a day anyway. Plus, saves money on dewormer


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> My very first grey would find the one poop in a 50 acre pasture to roll in it. Same when coming back in, clean bedding, she had to poop first to "properly" roll........


This made me giggle. It has to be a grey thing. My grey mare is a pig, so is my coming 2 yr old grey gelding (though he's still pretty bay). Good thing I have a 7 year old live in groom :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm convinced it's a grey thing....I had all kinds of colors, found the chestnuts the easiest when it comes to cleanliness. Never ever wanted a grey, knowing what I would have to face.....and still ended up with 7 at one time......go figure;-)
Now, coming to the US, looking for a horse and what do I buy?......You guessed it


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the cleaner one tries to keep a horse he rolls to replenish the beneficial bacteria that live on the skin. We have it too.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I beg to differ......I wash my horses only if absolutely necessary, my little poop finder mare had two baths in 15 years, so at least for her, the theory is not fitting


----------

